# Goldfish is swelling - Dropsy?



## phadam (Nov 10, 2005)

Haven't been on here in a while but hoping for some help. I have a goldfish that I won at a fair about 8 years ago, maybe a bit longer than that.. I've grown attached to the guy and am getting pretty concerned. Since I am temporarily between moves I had to keep him down at my parents house for a while. Checking up on him over this past weekend I noticed that he has developed a large lump like growth by his belly. I am not sure how long it has been like that or when it actually started but I wondering if there was anything I could do for this or if anyone even knew what it was or what is causing it?? Pic attached. Any help would be appreciated. Hopefully it's not dropsy


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is someone else feeding this fish?


----------



## phadam (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, my parents have been feeding him. Same food as I have had him on and same feeding schedules. 

The only other thing I have noticed with him other than the swelling by his belly is that he tends to sit nose down a lot like he is in the picture. No swelling of the eyes or scales sticking out.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you make sure they knew exactly how much to feed him, and that he can't be fed any more than that? He might be overfed/constipated. Also check the water, it might have ammonia or high nitrates in it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

try peas (cooked, skinned, chopped), can't hurt. And yes, check the water quality, too.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

probably bloated. Peas are awesome. With bettas, you do an epsom salt bath, but I'm not sure about goldfish.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

You can do an epsom bath with a goldfish too. You can put 1/4 teaspoon of epsom per 10 gallons of water for a day or two, then do two back to back 75% water changes. You can also put a grain of epsom inside a pea and feed it to them.


----------



## phadam (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Tried the epsom salt, peas, and raised the water temp a little but unfortunately he passed away this morning  Going to miss him. Appreciate all the help.


----------

